# 3 Breeding pairs planned



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

I have 3 different spawning pairs, I currently have a Koi HMPK pair, a Dragon/Samurai HMPK Pair, and a Dumbo HMPK Pair.

The Koi HMPK Pair
this pair consists of a Galaxy koi HMPK male and a Tiger Koi HMPK female. Both Locally Bred.










The Samurai HMPK Pair
This Pair consists of a Black Dragon HMPK Male and a Cellophane Marble HMPK Female. Both Locally Bred.










_The Dumbo Pair_
This pair isn't quite complete as I'm still on the lookout for a male but this pair currently contains a Pink Salamander Dumbo HMPK Female. Locally Bred.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

The samurai pair is interesting. What do you suppose you'd get out of that mix? 

I love the pairs, they're beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Well right now It's just a Black Dragonscale and a Cellophane Marble. What I'll be getting is Samurais and marble HMPKs. What I will likely be getting is somewhere along these lines. *pics off of google

Samurais are typically a color mix between a Gold/red/black Dragonscale and a normal hmpk whether that be a metallic, cellophane, bi-color or marble and the result is typically a betta with the top half covered in Dragon scales and the bottom in normal scales typically colored in however the other parent was covered again whether that be Metallic, Cellophane, Marble or bi-color.



















*likely the result of a Marble x Dragonscale


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

on the other hand! Thanks I have planned these pairs out since I started fish-keeping and I'm finally able to do them since I'm in a better spot in life and finally have the fish to do so.  *note I started fish-keeping 10 months ago.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

They look amazing! So the partial dragon scaling is because of the marble gene? I've seen some like that but thought nothing of how they got to be like that.

The first one (the black and white one) is more than likely what you're going to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Likely as the female cellophane is from a black and white marble gene. once fully marbled she'll likely keep slightly clear fins and a cellophane mask and belly. the rest of her will be black meaning her fry will likely keep that trait unless the koi in her genes somehow gets passed down.

The partial dragon-scaling is because you are mixing a a betta that lacks hard scales and lacks high levels of melanin *Causing the betta to be white in in the first place an lacking color* to a betta that has hard armor-like scales covering it's body and more colors. It's basically the in between area of it's not quite a Dragon-scale but it's not quite normal either so they just call it Samurai.


----------

